# Steve Mix done as color commentator..



## Coatesvillain

> Steve Mix is out after 13 seasons as the 76ers TV analyst.
> 
> And, other than a brief, general, unattributed statement distributed by Comcast SportsNet publicist Maureen Quilter, no one will say why.
> 
> The statement: "With the conclusion of the 2006-2007 NBA regular season, we are evaluating new ideas for our Sixers game broadcasts, and will not be renewing Steve Mix's contract when it ends next month. We would like to thank Steve for the insight and experience he has shared with our viewers, and wish him well in his future endeavors."
> 
> Marc Zumoff remains in place for his 14th season as the team's TV play-by-play voice. Producer Shawn Oleksiak and director J.R. Aguila also remain in place.
> 
> Mix, reached at his home in Perrysburg, Ohio, declined comment. Various SportsNet executives, including vice president and executive producer of live events Jon Slobotkin and vice president of communications Tim Fitzpatrick also declined comment, other than to refer reporters to the official statement.
> 
> Mix was told of the decision last Friday.
> 
> Despite a published report, Sixers radio analyst Todd MacCulloch does not appear likely to succeed Mix. There has been speculation that SportsNet analyst Bob Salmi could be among the candidates.


LINK

Not exactly breaking news, I heard this around when it was announced but didn't check. It's not like he was great, though it was funny to hear his negativity.. hopefully they replace him with quality. And by quality I don't mean Bob Salmie.


----------



## BEEZ

Bob "just get it" Salmie. He sux


----------

